

How YC neighbor Anybots pivoted from robot hands to office telepresence - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/09/24/anybots-y-combinators-housemate-brings-remote-controlled-robots-to-the-white-collar-world/

======
ChaseB
A local startup in SB has been applying this technology to the medical field
since 02'. They allow specialists to reach and diagnose patients in non-
metropolitan/rural areas who otherwise wouldn't have access to such.

www.intouchhealth.com

------
bretthellman
Nice write up! It's always fun to hear about companies growing from the
original vision. Random... Didn't Nolan Bushnell try something like this back
in the day? But instead of for business purposes it was to allow people to
vacation with a robot?

